# Uber Phone Rental



## azndriver87

What can you do with the Uber iPhones?

Can you ONLY used the Uber app on it?


----------



## LAuberX

The best thing to do withe the 3.5" iphone 4 from Uber is to return it.

why pay $520.00/ year when the app is free and data can be had for $30.00 or less?


----------



## azndriver87

because I cannot find a single carrier with unlimted data for 4g for $40/month


----------



## LAuberX

TMobile $30.00 month 4G at Walmart for 5.0GB of data... only 100 min talk but unlimited text.

You don't need unlimited to run Uber, maybe 20mb/hour you are online, and the Uber iPhone is only 3G.....


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/oneplus/comments/2muvo4

So 40 hours is less than one GB/ week... how much do you drive?


----------



## azndriver87

Unlimited data is nice to watch videos 

Amazon uses 100mb/minute of video stream. I cannot finish a 2 episode of a TV show will use up all the data


----------



## Ubermonster

I'm thinking about renting the phone. The Uber app doesn't use a whole lot of data, but Google maps ang GPS does! On my att plan I'm using enough data that I need a three gigabyte package. That's $20/mo more data than I normally need or I can spend 10 bucks on a device just for the app. if it runs Google Maps as well I'll save some money.


----------



## cleaningman

Ubermonster said:


> I'm thinking about renting the phone. The Uber app doesn't use a whole lot of data, but Google maps ang GPS does! On my att plan I'm using enough data that I need a three gigabyte package. That's $20/mo more data than I normally need or I can spend 10 bucks on a device just for the app. if it runs Google Maps as well I'll save some money.


Uber does say that their app uses about 2gb a month - for comparison purposes when using your own phone. Though Uber does not say how many hours a week that is.


----------



## JimS

My understanding is that Uber's iPhone 4 doesn't allow calling - only texting. If it can't do anything else, then why have a 2nd device?


----------



## GrandpaD

As others said, carrying an Uber phone is a waste of money. Here's an independent website that has great info on prepaid cell phone companies as an alternative to signing up with one of the major companies. http://www.prepaidphonenews.com/2011/02/best-prepaid-data-carriers-and-plans.html


----------



## phoneguy

Check around for hotspots (Comcast has them everywhere)..

http://hotspots.wifi.xfinity.com/

Then you get get a metro PCS phone, $30 plan works great for me. I am over my limit so they throttled me back to 0.15Mb/s but I can run uber on that with no problem. When I want to watch video or something, I pull over and use the hotspot.


----------

